# Judo Competition Videos



## Zapatista (Jul 25, 2005)

Does anybody know of any good DVDs of Judo competitions/single fights? I've looked at Netflix but the only thing they have is the history of Judo and I'd like to see exactly what I plan to get into, plus the clips from one of the history of Judo videos was pretty sweet and was hoping I could get full DVDs of it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bbaamm (Jul 25, 2005)

101 Ippons
you can get it from Rhadi Fergusons site intocombat.com


----------



## Zapatista (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks a lot. I'll definitly check that out.

 [edit] I checked out that link and it was way too expensive for me right now. I found a good place that had less expensive DVDs but they probably won't play on my DVD player (Playstation 2), so I'm out of luck. [/edit]


----------



## Posiview (Sep 10, 2005)

Why not just go to a class an look for yourself?


----------



## Roger Tibbets (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi Zapatista -

I don't know much about judo competition DVDs, so I apologize in advance if my response is not useful.

Searching allmovies.com for 'judo' I found:

http://www.allmovie.com/cg/avg.dll?p=avg&sql=3:K|27853

which gives you some titles that you may be able to find on, say, netflix.

I googled for "judo tournament dvd" and got lots of hits, at least some of which advertise what you are looking for, for example:

http://www.budovideos.com/shop/customer/home.php?cat=248 

I did not specifically find inexpensive DVD, although I did not spend a lot of time searching.

Good Luck!


----------



## Aleem (Sep 13, 2005)

hey zap,

you should find some technique, instructional and competition videos on this site ...

http://judoinfo.com/techjudo.htm

hope it suffices,

aleem.


----------

